# Gothic 2 Constantinos Kräuterliste



## sneipa (22. August 2004)

*Gothic 2 Constantinos Kräuterliste*

Hi,
ich hab neulich wieder Gothic2 ausgepackt und wollte mal en bischen Alchemie lernen. Also ab zu Constatino, der gibt mir dann seine Kräuterliste und ich mach mich auf den Weg. 
Nun fehlen mir aber noch folgende Kräuter:
-Drachenwurzel
-Goblinbeere

Ich habe auch den Händler da am Marktplatz gefragt, wo man die Pflanzen finden kann, aber der sagt immer nur: links neben dem Osttor...
Ich habe jetzt aber so ziemlich die ganze verdammte Umgebung links und rechts neben dem Osttor abgesucht und finde die zwei Teile nicht...
Bitte beschreibt mir wo ich die zwei Kräuter *genau* finden kann und KEINE Cheats!!! Ich will in dem Spiel nicht cheaten egal auf welche Weise.
THX, im Vorraus

MFG, sneipa


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Constantinos Kräuterliste*

Eine Drachenwurzel liegt direkt links von der kleinen Zugbrücke an einem der Bäume.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Goblinbeere liegt noch etwas weiter links auf einer kleinen Erhebung. Wenn du schon wieder runter gehst (in Richtung des Wracks eines Boots), bist du zu weit gegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Bilder nachgereicht


----------



## the_sacrificer (22. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Constantinos Kräuterliste*



			
				sneipa am 22.08.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab neulich wieder Gothic2 ausgepackt und wollte mal en bischen Alchemie lernen. Also ab zu Constatino, der gibt mir dann seine Kräuterliste und ich mach mich auf den Weg.
> Nun fehlen mir aber noch folgende Kräuter:
> -Drachenwurzel
> ...


http://forum.jowood.de/attachment.php?s=&postid=541349


----------



## sneipa (22. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Constantinos Kräuterliste*



			
				the_sacrificer am 22.08.2004 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> sneipa am 22.08.2004 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THX für eure Hilfen!!! Die Beschreibung von sacrificer hat schon völlig gereicht, trotzdem dake für die Kräuterkarte!!! Echt n1!!!


----------



## Pumiggl (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Constantinos Kräuterliste*



			
				sneipa am 22.08.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab neulich wieder Gothic2 ausgepackt und wollte mal en bischen Alchemie lernen. Also ab zu Constatino, der gibt mir dann seine Kräuterliste und ich mach mich auf den Weg.
> Nun fehlen mir aber noch folgende Kräuter:
> -Drachenwurzel
> ...


Nur ne Info: Bei Constantino anzufangen bringts nicht. Wenn de bei Sagitta anfängst zu lernen, kannste deine Lehre bei Constantino fortsätzen.


----------



## Homerclon (17. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Constantinos Kräuterliste*



			
				Pumiggl am 17.09.2004 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> sneipa am 22.08.2004 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann auch erst bei Ignaz lernen und dann bei Constanino.


----------

